# Special Yau last 2/3 dedges algorithms



## Robert-Y (Sep 1, 2012)

Whenever my buffer is solved and I still need to pair up some edges, I don't insert a broken dedge in place of the buffer. I tend to just solve the rest of the edges in one go. If there are 4 dedges left, then I would solve 1 of the edges with a simple 3 edge cycle then solve the rest using one of the algs below.
















2R' F R' F' R U' R U r​
x' R U' R2' F R 2U' R U R' F R' F' R 2U x
x' 2R2 D2 2R' U2 2R D2 2R' U2 2R' x​
2R U2 2R D 2R' U2 2R D' 2R2'
x' R' F R 2U' R U R' F R' F' R 2U U' x​
2R2 D 2R' U2 2R D' 2R' U2 2R'
(U2) x' R U' R' 2U' R U R' F R' F' R 2U x​












R U' R' U 2L' U R U' R' 2L
R U2 2R D 2R' U2 2R D' 2R' R'​
(U) B 3R' U' l' U' R U r
x' 2R2 D2 2R' U' 2R D2 2R' U 2R' x​
2L' R U R' U' 2L​
2R' U' R U r​












R U' R' U r U R U' 2R'
R 2R D 2R' U2 2R D' 2R' R'​
(U') 3R U 2R' R U R' U' 2R U' 3R'
x' 2R U' 2R D2 2R' U 2R D2 2R2' x
2R U 2R' F' 2R U 2R' U' 2R' F 2R2 U' 2R'​
2R U R' U' r'​
2L R' U' R U 2L'​

Enjoy.

If you're having trouble learning these algorithms, try doing some of the algorithms on a 333 using normal turns in place of wide turns e.g. x' Rw U' Rw D2 Rw' U Rw D2 Rw2' x becomes x' R U' R D2 R' U R D2 R2' x

@Faz: It's not too late to learn these


----------



## sa11297 (Sep 1, 2012)

thanks a tone for these, now I can avoid bad cases that ruin some of my solves!


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 1, 2012)

I love you


----------



## Selkie (Sep 7, 2012)

Oh, very nice Rob, thanks for posting these (albeit my late reply  )


----------



## Dacuba (Sep 7, 2012)

You are one of the most helpful people aorund there. Thank you for these


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 7, 2012)

No problem! Fortunately, these algs were very easy to find after a little bit of thinking. The hardest part was probably generating the images. You can click on the images to see how much I had to type in to get the desired LL image


----------



## CubeorCubes (Sep 7, 2012)

This is iff topic but how do u do the last 8 edges when u yau 5x5? Thanks


----------



## ottozing (Sep 7, 2012)

These look pretty cool, but I doubt I'll learn them simply because I use E-slice pairing and I don't like the idea of doing z rotation-algorithm-z' rotation because it might mess up my flow.


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 7, 2012)

@Cubeorcubes: I haven't found a decent way to do that yet...

@ottozing: Well you don't have to do z, you could do y...


----------



## deadalnix (Sep 29, 2012)

I love you


----------



## deadalnix (Oct 11, 2012)

x' Rw U' Rw D2 Rw' U Rw D2 Rw2' x

Can be replaced by

RwURw'U'Rw'FRw2U'Rw'U'RwURw'F' (modified T perm)

or

RwURw'F'RwURw'U'Rw'FRw2U'Rw' (modified J perm) (I use that one)


----------



## Robert-Y (Nov 30, 2013)

Bump...

I've added some more algorithms. The new algorithms are shorter and much easier to learn. I just experimented a little bit to find them. I'm sure you can easily understand how they work, so I wont explain, unless you want me to 

Happy learning


----------



## EMI (Nov 30, 2013)

Any tips on recognizing the 3-edges-cases?


----------



## Robert-Y (Nov 30, 2013)

Yep... What I do for the cases with 3 dedges is:

1. Rotate the top layer so that the solved edge is on the left.
2. Look at the UF dedge and locate their partners
3. Now you should be able to recognise which case you have.


----------



## EMI (Nov 30, 2013)

Robert-Y said:


> Yep... What I do for the cases with 3 dedges is:
> 
> 1. Rotate the top layer so that the solved edge is on the left.
> 2. Look at the UF dedge and locate their partners
> 3. Now you should be able to recognise which case you have.



Thanks!


----------



## Robert-Y (Nov 30, 2013)

I made a small correction for the 6th case in the table, now there's a new algorithm. If anyone finds any mistakes or better algorithms, please let me know.


----------



## mcw0805 (Aug 7, 2014)

When you have 4 dedges remaining that are like those in the very first figuration (one going horizontal and one going vertical, both in the top layer), you can solve it by doing a Y perm with Rw moves. 

F Rw U' Rw' U' Rw U Rw' F' Rw U Rw' U' Rw' F Rw F'

I thought it was pretty useful and less awkward than doing the edge flip twice.


----------



## Mollerz (Oct 22, 2015)

I did this for it.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2RrVxUsRcdM


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 22, 2015)

Mollerz said:


> I did this for it.



Please bug me at UKC to learn dis before next comp. Thanks.


----------



## Ulico (Mar 10, 2016)

Can someone please upload the table as a PDF or something? For some reason my computer just doesn't want me to see the images. Thanks!


----------



## Robert-Y (Jan 20, 2017)

Update: Brest and I have managed to repair the table almost to its original state now. Happy learning.


----------



## One Wheel (Jan 21, 2017)

This is really cool. I learned one of these from a video by Chris Olson, but I think I might set out to learn the rest. One question: is there a reason that some of the algs have both Rw and 2R in them? I see why you would use 3R differently, but the part of me that tends toward OCD just wants consistency.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jan 21, 2017)

I blame Brest! Don't worry I'll fix that.


----------



## CuberPL (Feb 13, 2017)

I find these alg very useful but I have problem - maybe I'm interpreting something wrong.
Alg: 2R' U' R U r - When I do this alg I have right edge on middle layer, not top. But when I fix this alg (r' U' R U r) - everything is ok. So, Is is something with me or with algs?


----------



## Robert-Y (Feb 13, 2017)

http://www.mzrg.com/rubik/nota.shtml

I used SiGn notation for the algs. r means to turn just the right inner slice clockwise.


----------



## Ulico (Oct 2, 2020)

I love these algs and I reference this page sometimes to refresh my memory, but I've noticed that the images are gone now. Does anyone know where I can find these algs? Thanks!


----------



## Hazel (Oct 2, 2020)

Ulico said:


> I love these algs and I reference this page sometimes to refresh my memory, but I've noticed that the images are gone now. Does anyone know where I can find these algs? Thanks!


The images are still there for me. Try a different browser?


----------



## Ulico (Oct 5, 2020)

Aerma said:


> The images are still there for me. Try a different browser?


Yep, apparently, Chrome doesn't work for this anymore, at least for me. Thanks!


----------



## Ulico (Oct 13, 2021)

Ok these images aren't here anymore right?


----------

